# Tip jar working!



## bluedogz (Sep 12, 2015)

In combination with Fireguy50 placard....

First afternoon, 8 rides, 4 tips. Before, ONE tip would have been sheer luck.

Interestingly, it was the long airport runs that ignored the jar, and the quick $10 neighborhood runs that didn't.


----------

